# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  آیا واقعا بدون برنامه ریزی  و مشاور میشه قبول شد؟؟؟

## zaniarsobhani

سلام دوستان من تقریبا15روزه شروع کردم خیلی خوب میخونم ولی تو منزل همش میگن پول مشاوره میدیم و امروز حرفمون شد بدبختانه باید بدون مشاور بخونم هدفم دندانپزشکی 
با توجه به شرایط خانواده م باید دیگه بدون مشاور بدون آزمون بخونم لطفا راهنمایی کنید اگه خودم میتونم ادامه بدم چجوری؟؟؟
آیا واقعا بدون برنامه ریزی میشه قبول شد؟؟؟
دوستان سهمیه شاهد و معدل کتبی ۹/۰۴هستش
لطفا بگین که خودم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم برای هدفم و چگونه بخونم البته اگه میشه اگه هم نمیشه یه فکر به بدبختی خودم بکنم
فیزیک افتضاح و ریاضی متوسطم

----------


## lili96666

با خانوادت صحبت کن

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> با خانوادت صحبت کن


نمیشه 
کلا میخوان من نباشم خودمم پول آنچنانی ندارم 
دیگه بریدم بخدا

----------


## lili96666

مگه میشه؟؟؟فقط حساس شدی یا داری لج می کنی .

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_پدرت جانبازه؟؟ یکم بیشتر توضیح بده واضح نفهمیدم_

----------


## zaniarsobhani

داداش از بچگی بخاطر یه راز سختی کشیدم و حالا هم زورشون میاد پول بدن نمیخوام دیگه منت بکشم تا حالا اینجوری سرکردم و تحقیر تحمل کردم هر روز مادرم بهم میگه جلسه ایی 20 تومن میدی وازاین حرفها 
میخوام مشاوره نرم 
آره جانبازه

----------


## lili96666

میگم داری لح میکنی :Yahoo (4): موفق باشی

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> میگم داری لح میکنیموفق باشی


خود مادرم چندین بار تو این مدت گفته تو ازما نیستی اضافه ایی 
مطمئنم درک نمیکنی 
شماهم همینطور

----------


## ah.at

داداش شما مشکلت خانوادگیه .

نظر شخصی : اینهو خر ( با عرض معذرت ) مینشستم میخوندم . تا 6 ماه دیگه هم لام تا کام با هیشکی حرف نمیزدم ، از اتاقم هم بیرون نمیومدم . نتیجه ها هم که اومدن میرفتمو پشت سرمم نگاه نمیکردم .

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> داداش شما مشکلت خانوادگیه .
> 
> نظر شخصی : اینهو خر ( با عرض معذرت ) مینشستم میخوندم . تا 6 ماه دیگه هم لام تا کام با هیشکی حرف نمیزدم ، از اتاقم هم بیرون نمیومدم . نتیجه ها هم که اومدن میرفتمو پشت سرمم نگاه نمیکردم .


میخوام همین کارو کنم 
ولی نمیدونم چجوری بخونم 
ریاضی چقد فیزیک چقد ایناشو نمیدونم

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_نمیدونم دادا خیلی مشکلت جالبه نمیدونم چیکار کن ببخشید ولی احترام به پدر و مادر یادت نره فقط همینو میدونم بدترین آدم روی زمینم که باشن احترام بزار بهشون_

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان من تقریبا15روزه شروع کردم خیلی خوب میخونم ولی تو منزل همش میگن پول مشاوره میدیم و امروز حرفمون شد بدبختانه باید بدون مشاور بخونم هدفم دندانپزشکی 
> با توجه به شرایط خانواده م باید دیگه بدون مشاور بدون آزمون بخونم لطفا راهنمایی کنید اگه خودم میتونم ادامه بدم چجوری؟؟؟
> آیا واقعا بدون برنامه ریزی میشه قبول شد؟؟؟
> دوستان سهمیه شاهد و معدل کتبی ۹/۰۴هستش
> لطفا بگین که خودم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم برای هدفم و چگونه بخونم البته اگه میشه اگه هم نمیشه یه فکر به بدبختی خودم بکنم
> فیزیک افتضاح و ریاضی متوسطم


سلام
خوب بدبختانه اینجور چیزا بین خانواده ها زیاد شده
اما شما بدون مشاور هم میتونی راهتو ادامه بدی-اصلا مشاوربرای چی میرفتی؟
اگه برنامه ریزی میخوای تو انجمن سرچ کن میتونی برا خودت بریزی یا به یکی از مشاوران عزیز بگو بات برنامه بریزن
اگه برای روحیه بوده که خوشبختانه اینجا شده پاتوق روحیه دادن!!!
اگه برای اموزش بوده که به راحتی میتونی منابع جمع کنی

حالا دقیقا مشکلت کجاس؟

----------


## ah.at

> میخوام همین کارو کنم 
> ولی نمیدونم چجوری بخونم 
> ریاضی چقد فیزیک چقد ایناشو نمیدونم



آغا ریاضی 35% ، فیزی هم 35% بزنی کافیه .

تازه سهمیه هم داری ...

اگه میشه کیتونی بگی چند درصد سهمیه داری؟؟؟؟؟

ببین دوست من واقعا باورم نشد که گفتی مادرم بهم گفته تو اضافیی و از ما نیستی!!!!!!!!!!!   شوخی کردی دیگه نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## zaniarsobhani

سهمیه شاهد جانباز آزاده همه یکسان شده و 25 درصده داداش
نه والله شوخی چی داداش

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> سلام
> خوب بدبختانه اینجور چیزا بین خانواده ها زیاد شده
> اما شما بدون مشاور هم میتونی راهتو ادامه بدی-اصلا مشاوربرای چی میرفتی؟
> اگه برنامه ریزی میخوای تو انجمن سرچ کن میتونی برا خودت بریزی یا به یکی از مشاوران عزیز بگو بات برنامه بریزن
> اگه برای روحیه بوده که خوشبختانه اینجا شده پاتوق روحیه دادن!!!
> اگه برای اموزش بوده که به راحتی میتونی منابع جمع کنی
> 
> حالا دقیقا مشکلت کجاس؟


من مشکلم الان برای برنامه ریزیه

----------


## zaniarsobhani

فیزیکم افتضاحه به زور برسونم 15 تا20

----------


## ah.at

> سهمیه شاهد جانباز آزاده همه یکسان شده و 25 درصده داداش
> نه والله شوخی چی داداش



خب مگه میشه مادر آدم همچین حرفی به بچش بزنه .

خیلی عذر میخام سر راهی که نیستید که اینجوری بهتون گفته . داداش مشکلتون خیلی خیلی شخصیه . اینجا هیچ جوره نمیتونه بهتون کمک کنه . چون نمیتونید مشکلاتتون رو تو ملا عام بیان کنید و

شما باید از یه مشاور کمک بگیرید .

----------


## zaniarsobhani

اون مشکل رو ولش سخت شدم ازاون لحاظ
من فقط میخوام بدونم چجوری بخونم خودم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم

----------


## Pourya.sh

سلام راستش دلم گرفت اینا رو گفتی 
من خودمم مشاور ندارم یعنی میدونی نمیگم به خونوادم مشاور میخام درصورتی مه این روزا ی مشاور خیلی کمکم میتونه کنه ی پسر وقتی شد هجده سالش دیگه رویی نداره از پدرش پول بخاد من خودم با سایت دکتر افشار راه میام به قول دکتر افشار کنکور اونقد سادست که پیش منم نیاااااااا :-)
حرف اطرافیان روت اثر نذاره رفیق

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## zaniarsobhani

میشه راجب برنامت بگی

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

ذهن آدما !

بهترین مشاوره !

----------


## _fatemeh_

به نظرم شما فقط بخون... میتونی فایلای مشاوره ای رایگان افشار رو دانلود کنی و خودت برنامه بریزی.. اگه من جای شما بودم فقط میخوندم و دانشگاه یه شهر دیگه قبول میشدم .

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام دوستان من تقریبا15روزه شروع کردم خیلی خوب میخونم ولی تو منزل همش میگن پول مشاوره میدیم و امروز حرفمون شد بدبختانه باید بدون مشاور بخونم هدفم دندانپزشکی 
> با توجه به شرایط خانواده م باید دیگه بدون مشاور بدون آزمون بخونم لطفا راهنمایی کنید اگه خودم میتونم ادامه بدم چجوری؟؟؟
> آیا واقعا بدون برنامه ریزی میشه قبول شد؟؟؟
> دوستان سهمیه شاهد و معدل کتبی ۹/۰۴هستش
> لطفا بگین که خودم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم برای هدفم و چگونه بخونم البته اگه میشه اگه هم نمیشه یه فکر به بدبختی خودم بکنم
> فیزیک افتضاح و ریاضی متوسطم


سلام بچه ها...دوستانی که ب پروف من سر میزنن حتما این 7 تا لینکی که میدمو کامل و به تریبی که گذاشتم بخونن....ممنون

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور... مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...



اینارو بخون تا درس خوندن بیاد دستت و بفهمی که باید چیکار کنی؟

----------


## Saeed735

البته اینم بگم که داشتن یه مشاور خوب و دلسوز و قدرتمند خالی از لطف نیست...و میتونه باعث پیشرفتت بشه...ولی خب قبل از هر چیزی خودتی....بی مشاورم میشه موفق شد...این اجبار نیست که برای موفقیت حتما باید یه مشاور داشت....

----------


## zaniarsobhani

دستت درد نکنه سعید جان

----------


## Ali.N

> من مشکلم الان برای برنامه ریزیه


پس چند راه داری
1)خودت برنامه بریزی===>بهترین راه و مفید ترین
2)برنامه برات بریزن
3)از برنامه های موسسات استفاده کنی

توصیه من اولیه///تو نت سرچ کن میتونی ///برای خودت برنامه ماهانه و هفتگی بریز تموم :Yahoo (4): 
در خدمتم

----------


## Dj.ALI

مشاور و....همش کشکه.....تنها کسی که میتونه راهنمای خودت باشه خودتی :Yahoo (112):

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> پس چند راه داری
> 1)خودت برنامه بریزی===>بهترین راه و مفید ترین
> 2)برنامه برات بریزن
> 3)از برنامه های موسسات استفاده کنی
> 
> توصیه من اولیه///تو نت سرچ کن میتونی ///برای خودت برنامه ماهانه و هفتگی بریز تموم
> در خدمتم


داداش میخوام برنامه روزانه بریزم 
حفظیاتم قویه گفتم زیست و ادبیات و دینی رو هر روز بخونم 
زیست روزی 2 فصل خوبه؟؟؟
ادبیات از روی جامع مهروماه و لقمه لغت و تاریخ ادبیات 
و دینی هم در نظر دارم روزی 3 تا درس بخونم از رو گاج نفره ایی
حالا چندتا سوال برام پیش اومده
1.برنامه هر روزم هفت قسمت باشه یا هشت )برنامه مشاوره هفت قسمت بود هر روزش)
2.خودم دوس دارم شیمی ام هر روز بخونم بنظرت کارخوبیه شیمی هم مثل ادبیات و زیست و دین و زندگی هر روز بخونم؟؟؟؟
اگه آره چقدر وقت بزارم براش؟؟؟
و 3 اینکه نمیدونم ریاضی و عربی و فیزیک و زبان رو چجوری بخونم یک روز در میون بخونم یک روز زبان وریاضی و روز دیگر فیزیک و عربی اینجور خوبه؟؟؟
 4واینکه تو برنامه مشاور زیست یه تکرار هم داشت بنظرتون بهترنیست روزی دو فصل بخونم با کیفیت بدون تکرار؟؟؟

هدفم تو چهاردرس شیمی وادبیات وزیست ودینی درصدبالای 50 هست 
فیزیک بتونم 10یا15بزنم و ریاضی هم 25تا30
زبان وعربی هم 30تا40درصد

----------


## _AHMADreza_

داداش با چیزای که تو گفتی فک نکنم جو خونه اصلا مناسب درس خوندن باشه بهتره بری کتاب خونه اونجا درس بخونی این یک... دومم هیچ مشاوری برات برنامه ریزی یه سری نکات میگن که بهت کمک میکنه چجوری برنامه ریزی کنی

----------


## lili96666

واقعا ازصمیم قلب ارزو می کنم به هدفت برسی.

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> واقعا ازصمیم قلب ارزو می کنم به هدفت برسی.


لطف دارین
شماهم همینطور

----------


## dorsa20

مشاور فقط خودت ..والسلام

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> مشاور فقط خودت ..والسلام


برنامه ریختم لطفا نظربدین توصفحه سوم هستش ممنون

----------


## parnia-sh

امروز 4 ساعت یه کلاس داشتم اونم فقط برنامه ریزی خیلی عالی بود یه جور گفت تو 4 ماه میشد تموم کنی
 خیلی زیاده وگرنه مینوشتم خستمم هست
فقط همینو میگم برو بشین کتاباتو بزار جلوت تقسیم بندی کن ببین هر فصل چه قدر زمان میبره

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> امروز 4 ساعت یه کلاس داشتم اونم فقط برنامه ریزی خیلی عالی بود یه جور گفت تو 4 ماه میشد تموم کنی
>  خیلی زیاده وگرنه مینوشتم خستمم هست
> فقط همینو میگم برو بشین کتاباتو بزار جلوت تقسیم بندی کن ببین هر فصل چه قدر زمان میبره


خیلی لطف کردی منم برنامه ریختم ولی یه سوالایی دا م هنوز لطفا نظربدین
برنامه توصفحه سوم هست ممنون

----------


## parnia-sh

زیست بدون تکرار موفق نمیشی
ریاضی و فیزیک یکی درمیون بزار
زیستو هر روز بخون

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> زیست بدون تکرار موفق نمیشی
> ریاضی و فیزیک یکی درمیون بزار
> زیستو هر روز بخون


یعنی حتما باید زیست توهمون روز هم تکرار کنم؟؟؟
خودم نظرم اینه تو روز پشت سرهم دوفصل بخونم اینجور بیشتر تکرار میشه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

برنامه ریزی یه کتاب برنامه ریزی قلم چی بخر و براساس برو جلو

----------


## parnia-sh

> یعنی حتما باید زیست توهمون روز هم تکرار کنم؟؟؟
> خودم نظرم اینه تو روز پشت سرهم دوفصل بخونم اینجور بیشتر تکرار میشه


منظورتو نمی گرم اخه خیلی خستمه 
ببین رمز موفقیتnبار تکراره
تو زیستو توی طول هفته میخونی خب
حالا پنچشنبه و جمعه اون مباحث خونده شده رو مرور میکنی

----------


## parnia-sh

چن ساعت میخایین درس بخونین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## parnia-sh

توی همون روز لازم نیس  تکرار کنی 
فقط اخر هفته

----------


## mahsa92

دوست عزيز گاهي سرت ب كار خودت باشه و بقيه (مشاور)تو كارت دخالت نكنن خودت بهتر جلو ميري
ميتوني سوالي هم داشتي رو كمك من و خيلي ديگه از بچه هاي اينجا حساب كني


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> توی همون روز لازم نیس  تکرار کنی 
> فقط اخر هفته


ببینید من میخوام روزی دو فصل زیست بخونم یعنی 15 روز تموم میشه  بعد 15 روز دوباره بیام از فصل اول سال دوم شروع کنم دوباره بخونم 
میخوام برنامه دوقسمت باشه باشه یعنی دور روز
 روز اول 
زیست(یک فصل)/ادبیات/زیست(یه فصل دیگه)/دین وزندگی/ریاضی/زبان
روز دوم 
زیست/ادبیات/زیست/دین وزندگی/فیزیک/عربی
لغت و تاریخ ادبیات هم در طول روز بخونم 
و اینو تکرار کنم 
چطوره؟

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> دوست عزيز گاهي سرت ب كار خودت باشه و بقيه (مشاور)تو كارت دخالت نكنن خودت بهتر جلو ميري
> ميتوني سوالي هم داشتي رو كمك من و خيلي ديگه از بچه هاي اينجا حساب كني
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


مرسی خیلی لطف دارین 
نظرتون چیه؟؟؟
میخوام برنامه دوقسمت باشه باشه یعنی دور روز
روز اول 
زیست(یک فصل)/ادبیات/زیست(یه فصل دیگه)/دین وزندگی/ریاضی/زبان
روز دوم 
زیست/ادبیات/زیست/دین وزندگی/فیزیک/عربی
لغت و تاریخ ادبیات هم در طول روز بخونم 
و اینو تکرار کنم 
چطوره؟
چه نقضی داره؟؟

----------


## Ali.N

> داداش میخوام برنامه روزانه بریزم 
> حفظیاتم قویه گفتم زیست و ادبیات و دینی رو هر روز بخونم 
> زیست روزی 2 فصل خوبه؟؟؟
> ادبیات از روی جامع مهروماه و لقمه لغت و تاریخ ادبیات 
> و دینی هم در نظر دارم روزی 3 تا درس بخونم از رو گاج نفره ایی
> حالا چندتا سوال برام پیش اومده
> 1.برنامه هر روزم هفت قسمت باشه یا هشت )برنامه مشاوره هفت قسمت بود هر روزش)
> 2.خودم دوس دارم شیمی ام هر روز بخونم بنظرت کارخوبیه شیمی هم مثل ادبیات و زیست و دین و زندگی هر روز بخونم؟؟؟؟
> اگه آره چقدر وقت بزارم براش؟؟؟
> ...


خدا رو شکر خودت میخوای بریزی :Yahoo (4): 
خوندن هر روز همه درس ها لازم نیس(فقط درس های فرار)
ببین هیچ وقت کیفیت فدای کمیت نکن///مهم نیس بگی حتما باید 2 فصل بخونم مهم اینه که بگی 2 فصلو بخونم بفهمم تست بزنم
به نظرم زیت روزی 2 فصل زیاده!!! دینی هم مینطور=>تو یه روز بخون درسا رو روز بعد تست مروری بزن یا از روی خلاصه بخون
قسمتش رو بیخیال شو تعداد مهم نیس
نه نیخواد هر روز شیمی بخونی فقط تست روزانه بزن یا خلاصه بخون=>تست هات جامع باشه(ترکیبی)


دروس رو میشه تقسیم بندی های متفاوتی برای برنامه ریزی کرد=مثل فرار بودن مفهومی بودن وقت گیر  بودن
تو سعی کن بر اساس مفهومی بودن بریزی یعنی اینه همه دروس مفهومی یا حفظی رو تو یه روز نداز =یکی حفظی یکی مفهومی=یکی تستی

اگه درس ها رو فراموش میکنی و نیازبه تکرار داری یه وقت روزانه براش بذار
فقط حواست باشه خفه نشی(خخخخخخ) ساعت های ناهار -استراحت و..... بین برنامه فراموش نشود

سوالی بود درخدمتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> خدا رو شکر خودت میخوای بریزی
> خوندن هر روز همه درس ها لازم نیس(فقط درس های فرار)
> ببین هیچ وقت کیفیت فدای کمیت نکن///مهم نیس بگی حتما باید 2 فصل بخونم مهم اینه که بگی 2 فصلو بخونم بفهمم تست بزنم
> به نظرم زیت روزی 2 فصل زیاده!!! دینی هم مینطور=>تو یه روز بخون درسا رو روز بعد تست مروری بزن یا از روی خلاصه بخون
> قسمتش رو بیخیال شو تعداد مهم نیس
> نه نیخواد هر روز شیمی بخونی فقط تست روزانه بزن یا خلاصه بخون=>تست هات جامع باشه(ترکیبی)
> 
> 
> دروس رو میشه تقسیم بندی های متفاوتی برای برنامه ریزی کرد=مثل فرار بودن مفهومی بودن وقت گیر  بودن
> ...


ممنون خیلی گلی بخدا 
برنامه اینه نظرت چیه دادا
روز اول 
زیست/ادبیات/دینی/زیست/فیزیک/زبان/شیمی
 روز دوم 
زیست/ادبیات/دینی /زیست/ریاضی/عربی/شیمی

صبح ساعت 6ونیم بیدارشم تا نهار 4 تای اولو بخونم 
ظهر تا شام دوتا 
شام تا خوابیدن دوتا

----------


## matrooke

> سهمیه شاهد جانباز آزاده همه یکسان شده و 25 درصده داداش
> نه والله شوخی چی داداش


مشاوره شک نکن بدرد نمیخوره 
صد تا آدم بیاد حرف بزنه تهش خودت باید به یه سری چیزا برسی 
سهمیه که داری .
تلاش کن ایشالله دولتی جای خوبی در میای.
الکی هم وقتت رو تلف نکن

----------


## Dj.ALI

بدون برنامه ریزی نمیشه قبول شد ولی بدون مشاور میشه :Yahoo (15):

----------


## nzn

فکر کنم دینی اگه هر2روز یک درس بخونین خوبه
زیست هر روز دو فصل زیاد نیست؟البته به خودتون و سرعت و کیفیتتون بستگی داره
قرابت هم بذارین متن و کلوز زبان نیز

----------


## omidmzf

> سلام دوستان من تقریبا15روزه شروع کردم خیلی خوب میخونم ولی تو منزل همش میگن پول مشاوره میدیم و امروز حرفمون شد بدبختانه باید بدون مشاور بخونم هدفم دندانپزشکی 
> با توجه به شرایط خانواده م باید دیگه بدون مشاور بدون آزمون بخونم لطفا راهنمایی کنید اگه خودم میتونم ادامه بدم چجوری؟؟؟
> آیا واقعا بدون برنامه ریزی میشه قبول شد؟؟؟
> دوستان سهمیه شاهد و معدل کتبی ۹/۰۴هستش
> لطفا بگین که خودم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم برای هدفم و چگونه بخونم البته اگه میشه اگه هم نمیشه یه فکر به بدبختی خودم بکنم
> فیزیک افتضاح و ریاضی متوسطم


با سلام 

مبحث برنامه ریزی مفصله نمیشه تو 4تا کلمه گفت اما من اصلا با مشاور موافق نیستم چون اون فقط تجربیات خودش یا دیگران رو در اختیارت میذاره تا بیاد در مورد تو وضعیتو بفهمه دیگه اخر ساله

ازمون ها رو مثل بازی های تدارکاتی فوتبال نگاه کن برای حل مشکلاتت نه اینکه صرفا بتونی تو اون ازمون تراز بالا بیاری 

با توجه به شرایطی که گفتی با هر ازمونی پیش بری ناامیدت می کنه چون با توجه به معدلت مشخصه پایت در درس ها ضعیفه و باید پایه هاتو قوی کن و گرنه هیچ موقعی به اوج امادگی نمی رسی

درمورد درگیری با خانواده بگم باید خودت فضا رو اروم کنی و انتظار دیگران رو از خودت بالا نبری چون این موضوع برای بچه های فارغ التحصیل مثل یه سم می مونه که همه ذهنشون رو در گیر می کنه 

خلاصه به نظر من برای هر درست برنامه جدا بریز با توجه به ضعف در هر درس ساعت درسی که می خونی و درصدایی که برای رشته مورد نظرت نیاز داری موفق باشی

----------


## mahsa92

> مرسی خیلی لطف دارین 
> نظرتون چیه؟؟؟
> میخوام برنامه دوقسمت باشه باشه یعنی دور روز
> روز اول 
> زیست(یک فصل)/ادبیات/زیست(یه فصل دیگه)/دین وزندگی/ریاضی/زبان
> روز دوم 
> زیست/ادبیات/زیست/دین وزندگی/فیزیک/عربی
> لغت و تاریخ ادبیات هم در طول روز بخونم 
> و اینو تکرار کنم 
> ...


من خوندن دو فصل زيست در يك روز موافق نيستم شما اگه هر سه روز به فصل زيست بخوني ميتوني سه ماهه زيست رو ببندي
ضمنا جاي شيمي خاليه ؟!

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> فکر کنم دینی اگه هر2روز یک درس بخونین خوبه
> زیست هر روز دو فصل زیاد نیست؟البته به خودتون و سرعت و کیفیتتون بستگی داره
> قرابت هم بذارین متن و کلوز زبان نیز


ازاون لحاظ وقتشو دارم چون پشت کنکوری ام
پس شما میگی روزی چقد زیست بخونم؟؟؟
من چون حفظیاتم قویه میخوام خط به خط زیست رو حفظ باشم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> من خوندن دو فصل زيست در يك روز موافق نيستم شما اگه هر سه روز به فصل زيست بخوني ميتوني سه ماهه زيست رو ببندي
> ضمنا جاي شيمي خاليه ؟!


شیمی هم گفتم هر روز بخونم یعنی 
زیست/ادبیات/زیست/دینی/شیمی/زبان/ریاضی
زیست/ادبیات/زیست/دینی/شیمی/عربی/فیزیک

آخه من میخوام با کیفیت بالای ده دور بخونم اینجور که شما میگی نمیتونم دو دور کنم 160 روز مونده

----------


## farhadcr72

ببین داش من پشت کنکورم ی چیز یاد گرفتم این ک ی هفته بشین با علاقه درس بخون اصنم وقفه ننداز بین بازه مطالعت بعد ی هفته خودت میدونی باید چکار کنی💜
مشکلات برا همه هست اونم تو ایران
پس محکم باش و فقط بخون خودت دستت میاد چکار کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## mona123

سلام
این وبلاگ میتونه کمکتون کنه 
کنکوری برتر

----------


## Fatemeh4247

ب نظرمن خودت بخون از مشاور رادیو جوان ک برا برنامه کنکور اسان عه استفاده کنی من پارسال تقریبا ی ماه نزدیک امتحان نهایی پیش دانشگاهی استفاده کردم البته رایگان بود . میتونی سوالارو از سایت دان کنی خودت از خودت امتحان بگیری .

----------


## Pourya.sh

> ب نظرمن خودت بخون از مشاور رادیو جوان ک برا برنامه کنکور اسان عه استفاده کنی من پارسال تقریبا ی ماه نزدیک امتحان نهایی پیش دانشگاهی استفاده کردم البته رایگان بود . میتونی سوالارو از سایت دان کنی خودت از خودت امتحان بگیری .


نه نه نه نه کنکور اسان است و این موسسه هایی که هست گوش نکن که میبرنت تو حاااااشیه بازم نه نه نه من بخاطر همین وارسال کل وقتم تلف شد

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemeh4247

راستی ازمون های انلاین رایگان تخته سیاه هم هس

----------


## zahra_sba

یه برنامه با توجه به شرایطت بنویس البته به دور از بلند پردازی 
بعدم اجراش کن 
به همین راحتی 
سخت بگیری سخت میشه وقت هم از دست میره 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Pourya.sh

> یه برنامه با توجه به شرایطت بنویس البته به دور از بلند پردازی 
> بعدم اجراش کن 
> به همین راحتی 
> سخت بگیری سخت میشه وقت هم از دست میره 
> موفق باشی


واقعا سخت بگیری سخت میشه موافقم

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amin-jh

اگه به اندازه کافی تلاش کنید ،
و به قصد لذت از اینترنت استفاده ننمایید
ممکن است .

----------


## zaniarsobhani

سلام دوستان ازهمه ممنونم بخاطر کمک و راهنمایی هاتون 
خیلی خیلی تشکر 
برنامه مو ریختم 
روز اول زیست...ادبیات..زیست...دینی...ش  می...زبان...ریاضی
روز دوم 
زیست...ادبیات...زیست...دینی...ش  یمی...عربی...فیزیک

از امروز دیگه انجمن نمیام بازم ممنون بخاطر کمکتون
برام دعاکنید لطفا
برای همگی ازصمیم قلب آرزوی بهترین هارو میکنم 
تا بعد کنکور خداحافظ

----------


## Pourya.sh

> سلام دوستان ازهمه ممنونم بخاطر کمک و راهنمایی هاتون 
> خیلی خیلی تشکر 
> برنامه مو ریختم 
> روز اول زیست...ادبیات..زیست...دینی...ش  می...زبان...ریاضی
> روز دوم 
> زیست...ادبیات...زیست...دینی...ش  یمی...عربی...فیزیک
> 
> از امروز دیگه انجمن نمیام بازم ممنون بخاطر کمکتون
> برام دعاکنید لطفا
> ...


موفق باشی رفیق 
ایشالا دفعه بعد که میبینیمت پزشکی تهران اورده باشی 
یا علی

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemeh4247

> سلام دوستان ازهمه ممنونم بخاطر کمک و راهنمایی هاتون 
> خیلی خیلی تشکر 
> برنامه مو ریختم 
> روز اول زیست...ادبیات..زیست...دینی...ش  می...زبان...ریاضی
> روز دوم 
> زیست...ادبیات...زیست...دینی...ش  یمی...عربی...فیزیک
> 
> از امروز دیگه انجمن نمیام بازم ممنون بخاطر کمکتون
> برام دعاکنید لطفا
> ...


موفق باشی امید وارم دفع بعد خبر موفقیتتون رو بشنوم 
یا علی

----------

